# studio furniture



## nimmo (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi, just bought a house with a large detached garage I will convert to a studio. I would like suggestions on studio furniture. I own a large easel, but I want to put a large table in the studio to work on flat projects. I am a mixed media artist, so the table needs to be somewhat resistant to water and wet paint. It should be relatively large, say at least four feet in width and maybe double that in length. I have not seen any workshop table this size online, so I was thinking maybe multiple saw horses and a large sheet of heavy wood. Any ideas?


----------

